# Advice on best 3 inch speaker for early Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking for low profile 3 inch wide speaker to fit early Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 without tender modification. Looks like 1.4 inches tall max heighth.

Thanks

VTRRLOco18


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Look into the Visaton speakers:

best prices here: Parts Express: Speakers, Amplifiers, Audio Parts and Solutions (many dealers sell these for double)

Greg


----------

